# laws regarding horses obtained through rescue agency



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

My daughters trainer...lets call her sally...found a horse for my daughter. When we went and picked up the horse, Sally told the lady that she was giving the horse to my daughter. The lady said that was fine and that we didn't have to sign a contract because she knows Sally. Well Sally decided that she doesn't want anything to do with it anymore and calls rescue lady and tells her that we are not feeding the horse enough. Now rescue lady wants us to sign a contract. Would we still have rights to the horse if we refuse to sign?


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Technically, I don't think so. You didn't sign a contract with her so it's still her horse when it comes to the law. 

Just read the contract carefully, then go from there.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I should also mention that we already have the horse and have had her for a week. Also, how much trouble could I get in if I just move the horse before the woman can come out?


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Well I don't know, it's tricky. See according to the law it's a he said she said thing. I think both of you would get no where because A) the person who gave the horse to you should have been responsible enough to sign a contract and B) you didn't sign one. Did you alteast get a bill of sale or adoption? At this point it could go either way. How does she know you're not feeding him enough, are you feeding him enough? 

I think it would be VERY irresponsible if you just packed up and moved..


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I do have the card that Sally gave to my daughter when she gave her the horse. It says:
Hope you like your present!
Her name is "Hope"! For my bestest student. Keep doing good in school and she will be yours 4ever!
Love ya Kid!

And yes we are feeding her enough. To much IMO...she usually won't even eat all of her evening feed. To be 100% sure though, we are having the vet out tomorrow.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I should also mention that I have her coggins also


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I don't know what the law says but did she sign the card that she gave to your daughter with the horse?


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

yes, I just didn't mention that part because I don't want to tell her real name on a public forum.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Like I wrote , I dont know what the law says but if she signed her name (first & last) that to me would be evidence that the horse was given to your daughter.
I am not a lawyer nor do I live in your state but I think your best bet would be talk to your attorney and show him the signed card. Wish I was more help...sorry


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

She didn't sign it first and last name. She wrote her name, her hubbys name and her horses names. I appreciate you posting and trying to help.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

That should be enough proof. If she denies giving you the horse you always have that against her. Though, if you can I would ask her to sign the horse over legally. Tell her you're getting the vet out..


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I am missing what the big deal about signing a contract is?

You should want a contract. It will clarify all these issues so you will not have any trouble in the future.


The horse world is a very small place. Packing the horse up and moving it before the 'rescue lady' comes by might work for now (though it is kind of low on your part) but in the long run it only makes you look like you are doing something wrong and you will be found.


----------

